# Авиация > Работы на сайте www.airforce.ru >  Вопросы для интервью (бывший ком. 289 оплап, 317 осап)

## Д.Срибный

Перепост с ВИФ2:

Есть возможность в ближайшие двое суток взять интервью у человека с послужным списком:
военный летчик-снайпер,
1975...1977 - комэск 77-го оплап в Сомали,
1980...1983 - командир 289-го оплап,
1983...1987 - командир 317-го осап.

какой-то неимоверный налет на Бе-6, Бе-12, Ил-38, Ил-76.

От интересующихся - вопросы.

----------


## alexvolf

какой-то неимоверный налет на Бе-6, Бе-12, Ил-38, Ил-76.

От интересующихся - вопросы.[/QUOTE]

 Уважаемый Дмитрий
Если позволите вопросы следующие-1.Бе-12,Илы-понятно,откуда Бе-6.2.Полеты в Сомали-какая конкретно ставилась задача  по близлежащему району или ходили в Индийский океан в Южные широты,интересует полетное время.Как вел себя 38 в тех климат.условиях, эксплуатация, снабжение и на последок  уходя из Сомали оставили много разного в/т имущества-вопрос следующий что конкретно было брошено- ТЭЧ? ГСМ?техника и т.д. Инфраструктура-понятно.

----------


## Д.Срибный

На Бе-6, скорее всего, он просто начинал летать простым летчиком.
Спросим...

----------


## AC

Был ли он свидетелем потери двух Ил-38 на аэродроме в Сомали и как все это происходило?

Интересует также его общая оценка основных качеств Бе-12 и Ил-38 как специализированных противолодочных самолетов -- их возможностей по обнаружению/слежению/поражению ПЛ (а то у прочих тов. полковников, судя по литературе, она колеблется в пределах от "ничего не могли" до "очень эффективный самолет").

----------


## Морячок

Очень интересует оценка "присутствия" американских (и иных НАТОвских) ПЛ в Индийском океане - насколько "плотным" оно было? 
Каким образом осуществлялось взаимодействие с противолодочными силами флота? насколько мне известно, в Индийском океане не было постоянных соединений кораблей, в состав сил входили корабли разных флотов, разных типов и ТТХ. Я плохо понимаю - каким образом, при "постоянно-переменном" составе надводной группировки, можно было решать типовые задачи по наведению кораблей на ПЛ противника? т.е., понятно - они решались, плохо или хорошо - но любопытно узнать впечатления и мнение "целеуказателя".

----------


## AC

> ...насколько мне известно, в Индийском океане не было постоянных соединений кораблей, в состав сил входили корабли разных флотов, разных типов и ТТХ...


Ну, в Средиземном то море то же самое было. Объединение -- эскадра, и штаб у нее был вполне себе штатный и постоянный, а корабли -- да, разные и с разных флотов...  :Smile:

----------


## Д.Срибный

Ответы на вопросы получены. Сегодня-завтра будут на сайте.

----------


## argentum

Не о ХАНАХБЕЕВЕ Сергее Дмитриевиче, случайно идет речь?

----------


## Д.Срибный

Именно о нем.

----------


## Д.Срибный

Сергей Дмитриевич Ханахбеев, полковник запаса, военный летчик-снайпер. Выпускник Оренбургского ВВАКУЛ 1967 г., с 1975 по 1977 г. комэск 77 оплап, старший группы в Сомали. в 1980г закончил Военно-морскую академию. С 1980 по 1983 - командир 289 отдельного Краснознамённого Порт-Артурского противолодочного авиационного полка АС Николаевка Приморский край. С 1983 по 1987 командир 317 смешанного авиационного полка АС Елизово Камчатская область. С 1987 по 1989 старший лётчик-инспектор авиации Тихоокеанского флота. Уволен в запас - 1989 г. С 1989 по 1994 начальник штаба Владивостокского авиапредприятия, пом. Генерального директора ОАО «Владивосток Авиа». С 1994 по 2004 второй пилот ВС Ил-76. С 2004 по н.в. гл. специалист по штабной работе лётной службы ОАО «Владивосток Авиа».
Кавалер орденов "За службу Родине в ВС СССР" 2-й и 3-й степени. 

Интервью на сайте www.airforce.ru

----------


## Морячок

Огромное спасибо!
С удовольствием прочитал интервью, очень интересный материал.

----------


## AC

> Ответы на вопросы получены. Сегодня-завтра будут на сайте.


Спасибо! Очень интересное вышло интервью...  :Smile:

----------

